# 06 5.4liter gas mileage?



## gt2002gt (Oct 27, 2005)

ANyone out there have an 06 5.4 liter supercab with a short bed can give me an idea of what kinda gas mileage your getting... All city? All highway? Both? thanks guys


----------



## S & L LawnCare (Oct 19, 2004)

Ihave a 2001 F250 XLT 5.4L Reg Cab and on average i get about 11-13mpg normal but with a plow i get 8mpg you def dont fall in love with the millage it not exzactly too good


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

If you gonna get a real mans truck do yourself a favor and get a real mans engine. The smaller engines overworked in such a big truck.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Mowerpan said:


> If you gonna get a real mans truck do yourself a favor and get a real mans engine. The smaller engines overworked in such a big truck.


WRONG!! Thanks for playing.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

Mowerpan said:


> If you gonna get a real mans truck do yourself a favor and get a real mans engine. The smaller engines overworked in such a big truck."


Ha!! That coming from a guy with a S10 and a 4.3.


----------



## vanwhyjr (Sep 14, 2004)

My 5.4 has never had any problems. It gets about 17MPG on the highway and 12MPG around town. It drops like crazy when I'm plowing though. But i just ad that to my bill. It's all good.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Well the best I have got with my 05 F350 5.4 automatic 5speed with 373 gears was 12 and about 6-8 plowing.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

echovalley said:


> Well the best I have got with my 05 F350 5.4 automatic 5speed with 373 gears was 12 and about 6-8 plowing.


How do you calculate mileage while plowing? I'd like to see that formula.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

vanwhyjr said:


> Ha!! That coming from a guy with a S10 and a 4.3.


I missed that! HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> How do you calculate mileage while plowing? I'd like to see that formula.


I fill up then start plowing.I'm usually out 14-18hrs for a avg. storm about 240 miles and my truck is empty so 240miles divided by about 33gals=7.2 mpg.So whats the problem?


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

echovalley said:


> I fill up then start plowing.I'm usually out 14-18hrs for a avg. storm about 240 miles and my truck is empty so 240miles divided by about 33gals=7.2 mpg.So whats the problem?


What about all the time spent in reverse, idling? That doesn't work out scientifically.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> What about all the time spent in reverse, idling? That doesn't work out scientifically.


do you have one that works better?

Buck


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> What about all the time spent in reverse, idling? That doesn't work out scientifically.


So what your saying is no one can get an exact MPG because you know Um I was stuck behind a school bus and I was on and off the gas or I got caught at 15 lights or it was cold today and I let my truck warm up for 10 mins or it was very windy give me a freakin break THAT IS REAL WORLD AVERAGE 7.2mpg plowing


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> What about all the time spent in reverse, idling? That doesn't work out scientifically.


We'll when plowing your usually in reverse, idling, etc etc... So that would be the way to figure it out when plowing. But what do I know, lol.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> We'll when plowing your usually in reverse, idling, etc etc... So that would be the way to figure it out when plowing. But what do I know, lol.


No, mileage is a measure of distance. If you are plowing you are going back and forth. Your odometer does not accurately measure the distance you have traveled. Therefore, Miles Per Gallon cannot be measured when plowing. The way to measure it is on the highway. Or for an estimate of city driving, in stop and go situations. Reverse uses lots of gas to go nowhere, and you can't measure it.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> No, mileage is a measure of distance. If you are plowing you are going back and forth. Your odometer does not accurately measure the distance you have traveled. Therefore, Miles Per Gallon cannot be measured when plowing.


True, but nothing can be 100% accurate. But I see what your saying. However I think the other way is the best way, unless theres some other way to factor in for everything else... Let it snow!!!


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

echovalley said:


> So what your saying is no one can get an exact MPG because you know Um I was stuck behind a school bus and I was on and off the gas or I got caught at 15 lights or it was cold today and I let my truck warm up for 10 mins or it was very windy give me a freakin break THAT IS REAL WORLD AVERAGE 7.2mpg plowing


You CAN get an accurate highway #. You can simulate stop and go situations to arrive at an estimated city MPG. Throw away any estimate for plowing. But hey, if you are happy with your #s, fine. It is as inaccurate as can be.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> If you are happy with that, fine. It is as inaccurate as can be.


Yep, but then again, I could careless what kind of mileage I get, lol. Its a work truck, im not gonna sit around like some people do and complain about mileage, and complain that I dont get 35mpg like the honda. Im sure you feel the same way though


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Up North said:


> do you have one that works better?
> 
> Buck


There isn't one. That's my point.


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

PremierLand said:


> Yep, but then again, I could careless what kind of mileage I get, lol. Its a work truck, im not gonna sit around like some people do and complain about mileage, and complain that I dont get 35mpg like the honda. Im sure you feel the same way though


Oh, I worry about fuel costs when I tally the benjamins. I just don't work it out in MPG. Trucks are definitely just tools to make money for sure, and hopefully this weekend they will be workin'!

Here's my formula: I filled up 3 times @ $65 per=$195. I made $2700 burning that fuel=life is but a dream...shaboom, shaboom.


----------



## Bldrs83 (Nov 26, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> No, mileage is a measure of distance. If you are plowing you are going back and forth. Your odometer does not accurately measure the distance you have traveled. Therefore, Miles Per Gallon cannot be measured when plowing. The way to measure it is on the highway. Or for an estimate of city driving, in stop and go situations. Reverse uses lots of gas to go nowhere, and you can't measure it.


My '97 Chevy used to keep track of mileage on the odometer in reverse. I'm pretty sure that the odometer will keep counting even in reverse.


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

You could always go the farming way 

Input Parameters
Data and assumptions Tractor - Front Wheel Assist 175 HP
A Purchase price $167500.00
B Planning period (years) 10
C Residual Value (at end of planning period) $83750.00
D Annual hours of use (total use all operations) 400
E Fuel Usage (litres per hour) 29.00
F Fuel Cost ($ per litres) $0.39
G Labor cost ($ per hour) $15.00
H Annual repair cost $5025.00
I Expected Return on Capital 8.77%
J Marginal tax rate 20.00%
K Rate of inflation 2.00%
L CCA class rate 30%
M Working width (ft) 0.00
N Working speed (mph) 5
O Field Efficiency (%) 70.00%
P Acres per Hr 0.00
Cost Results
Ownership Costs Tractor - Front Wheel Assist 175 HP Total
1. Capital recovery ($ per year) $12830.26
2. Insurance and housing ($ per year) $1675.00
3. Total annual ownership costs $14505.26
4. Total ownership costs per hour $36.26 $36.26
Operating Costs 
1. Fuel Cost $3619.20
2. Lubrication $542.88
3. Repairs $5025.00
4. Labor $6000.00
5. Total annual operating costs $15187.08
6. Total annual operating costs per hour $37.96 $37.96
Total Costs 
1. Total annual costs $29692.34
2. Total cost per hour $74.23 $74.22
3. Total cost per acre $0.00 $0.00


Thats pretty good huh! 
M


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

Bldrs83 said:


> My '97 Chevy used to keep track of mileage on the odometer in reverse. I'm pretty sure that the odometer will keep counting even in reverse.


It didn't on Ferris Beuller's Day Off.

Nice formula dag.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

dag-otto said:


> You could always go the farming way
> 
> Input Parameters
> Data and assumptions Tractor - Front Wheel Assist 175 HP
> ...


Not really because it would be different for every location some people may use super,mid grade or reg gas all different prices all over the country age may be a factor for insurance costs[I have multiple trucks so I get a lot of discounts]What if you use semi synthetic oil,synthetic or dino oil or maybe you don't change it at all or you have 7/70 bumper to bumper service so it doesn't cost anything for service or you have a junk truck that you put a ton of money in to it.The original ? was what are you seeing for miles out of the new 3valve 5.4[which you don't have turfscape so I don't know why your even answering this post]


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

echovalley said:


> Not really because it would be different for every location some people may use super,mid grade or reg gas all different prices all over the country age may be a factor for insurance costs[I have multiple trucks so I get a lot of discounts]What if you use semi synthetic oil,synthetic or dino oil or maybe you don't change it at all or you have 7/70 bumper to bumper service so it doesn't cost anything for service or you have a junk truck that you put a ton of money in to it.The original ? was what are you seeing for miles out of the new 3valve 5.4[which you don't have turfscape so I don't know why your even answering this post]


You are right. I should just let everyone think they are getting 7 MPG while they plow, oh with the new 3v 5.4 that is. And they will know that is true because you are so wise and said it was so. But you blew it with that last post trying to make sense of that formula. Now you are exposed.


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

Turfscape LLC said:


> You are right. I should just let everyone think they are getting 7 MPG while they plow, oh with the new 3v 5.4 that is. And they will know that is true because you are so wise and said it was so. But you blew it with that last post trying to make sense of that formula. Now you are exposed.


Ok the original ? was.Whart are people getting for mpg with the new 3 valves.So I let him know WHAT I WAS GETTING THAT DOESN'T MEAN EVERYONE WILL GET THAT.EVERYONE MAY GET SOMETHING DIFFERENT.What do you get with your 99?


----------



## Tscape (Jan 19, 2004)

echovalley said:


> Ok the original ? was.Whart are people getting for mpg with the new 3 valves.So I let him know WHAT I WAS GETTING THAT DOESN'T MEAN EVERYONE WILL GET THAT.EVERYONE MAY GET SOMETHING DIFFERENT.What do you get with your 99?


1 hwy, zero city. No, just kidding. 17 hwy 11 city. Plowing all bets are off.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

I used to have a 2002 5.4 and yes they suck for mileage but i do think they tack on miles while going in reverse, my 04 diesel does anyhow.


----------



## Turboman (Feb 9, 2006)

*06 F150 snow prep,towing & camper Package.*

My last truck was an 88 ,F150. Ordered from the factory with 3 speed,C6. Limited slip on front and back. Locking hubs,3:55 rear and 3:54 front. 7.5 meyers. Added 1994 mustang alternator several years ago,130 amp. Never had a problem. Always used 4 low. Plowed parking lots ,Condos drive ways always dependable. Well cared for during the summer ,towed my boat. 10 mpg no matter what. 302 cu.in. automatic. Decided to get a new truck and since Ford now offered the F150 with snowprep I got one. 5.4, auto ,extended cab ,8 ft bed and 4:11 rear. No limited slip offered in front. Gas milage so far driving around town is 11. Maybe this weekend I'll get to plow with it. I had a meyers 7.5 with E60 pump and ez-mount put on. I got tired of laying on the ground to put in the pins. Hope I didn't make a mistake. 
It has to be the quietest truck I've ever had. Up untill my 88 I used a Willies overlander 1949 and then a 61 both with Meyers. Belt driven pumps. Drove them until the bodies rusted away. Fantastic vehicles. What a gear box!


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

My ford gets about 9 -10 miles city but on highway i get 15 -18 not real good so i looked into other options and put a hypertech power programmer on it and what do you know more power and torque (expected) but then my gas milage went up to 10 -12 city and 20-22 on highway .dyno results showed a 42 horse gain which brought it to 300ft [email protected] rpm stock was [email protected] rpm. now to the horsepower stock was [email protected] rpm to [email protected] rpm with the programmer (also these settings are for premium gas) .So i think it is worth the 399.00 for the programmer in the end .the test were done on a 2000 ford f-250 s.d 5.4 ltr with auto trans .


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a 99 5.4 , with 4.10 gear , auto ,3 in exhaust , chip , throttle spacer , and if I can keep it under 65 on the highway I can get 12.5 mpg . I don't bother checking around town . 
My brother has a 02 with the v10 and can get 15 on the highway , with about half again more power than me , my next super will have the 10 . 

When mine was stock I didn't get in the double digits much so the add ons helped , but not much . I'm not *****ing I didn't by it to commute with ,but still I did better with my 1979 F250 with a 400 4 speed , no overdrive or anything like that .

We have a 05 shop truck with the 5.4 in it and to has a lot more grunt than my 99 , so I would kind of like to re power my truck with a newer motor , but I'm going to wait until mine gives me a reason to pull it 110,000 and going strong.


----------

